# Ladies would you date younger man?



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

It seems that men are attracted to younger women sometimes MUCH younger.

My question is would you ladies date younger and how much younger would you date?

Myself I only dated younger once. I was 50 he was 35. Made me feel strange so I said no more.


It also seems like there is a double standard. When an older man gets a young woman everyone thinks WOW what a man. When a woman does it she is considered a cougar.

My daughter is 43 and lives with a guy who is 13 years younger. They have lived together 5 years and both seem happy. I worry that time will catch up to the difference between them. She does look mush younger than her age and has no children.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I dunno. . . . I don't *think* I could/would. Maybe feel like a cradle robber and I SURE don't want to be labeled "Cougar"!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh Billy Boy, where is my cougar bait when I need it, LOL. 

I have dated younger by only 2 years but it isn't my style. I like the older men for some reason.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I have, and I would. I don't remember the exact ages, but I dated a blond haired cutie that was in his 20's, and I was in my 40's. I tried to not date him, but he wouldn't let me. I've dated a couple others that were a little younger.
I like younger men, they're spontainious, don't wear out, and I like their music better!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

starjj said:


> It also seems like there is a double standard. When an older man gets a young woman everyone thinks WOW what a man. When a woman does it she is considered a cougar.
> .


 I don't think that's a universal opinion.

My first wife was significantly older than me. It was often supposed by others that I was looking to replace my lost mother. What they never actually knew was that I was the 'mature' one in the relationship.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've went with one fellow that was 10 years younger than me for a couple years. Left him for one that was 20 years older than me, but his mind was younger than the one who was 10 years younger than me. It's a mind thing.

Mon


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

I dated a man who was 10 years younger than I and I didn't like that age difference...
I married a man 4 years younger than I and really didn't notice any differences at all..at least not caused by age .

I think that some people are very old at a very young age and some are very young at a much older age..ROFLOL..


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I usually don't come over to this subforum because I am married, but my husband is 9 years younger than me. I also have a younger brother older than my husband. 

My husband and I met at church and some people tried to set me up with men my age but there was no connection and they weren't as responsible as my husband. I have never been called a cougar but was once called a Cradle Robber to which my husband responded "No, the cradle robbed her". 

We have been happily married for 16 1/2 years and I would not change a thing. I would happily marry my husband again. Don't let the age thing discourage you.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes. I went out with a guy for awhile who was 16 years younger, he asked me, we are still good friends. Didn't get "heavy" at all, just went out. I do have other guy friends that are younger like that, they are a lot of fun. I also go out with older guys, and guys "my own age". I'm all about the person, age is not such a big deal to me. I am drawn to the spark of life as it were. 

Now with much younger guys it can be funny with the cultural refernces, ie I grew up without internet, ipod, vid games(cept pong ha) etc. I was at a party with one and "Sweet Transvestite" came on, I'm like woo hoo!!! and the other guys my age were like hell yeah! and he's like WTH??? TIME WARP!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> Oh Billy Boy, where is my cougar bait when I need it, LOL.


That's exactly what I thought when I saw this thread! lol

Actually I did once. Elkhound is a couple of years younger than me. It didn't matter to me at all. I probably couldn't go much younger than that unless they had an old soul.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I saw this thread! lol
> 
> Actually I did once. Elkhound is a couple of years younger than me. It didn't matter to me at all. I probably couldn't go much younger than that unless they had an old soul.


I k now right, I just need to hook Billy Boy is all, teehee. Where oh where has Billy Boy gone, LOL.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I have and I would again. When I was 34 I dated a guy who was 25. Neither of us thought about age - we just got along so well. Obviously, a 70 year old with a 20 year old is icky regardless of which gender is the older one.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Age is just a number


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Perception is funny. To some younger guys I seem MUCH older, when sometimes it's just two or three years. Some men ten years older then me have thought I was their age and some have thought I was younger than I am. Weird.

Anyway...more than ten years younger than me and I get weird. For me it comes down to mind/attitude and then, yes, looks. If you look like a boy I just cannot get attracted. For the most part I don't date younger men...not as a rule more like just because if they do ask they happen to be ones that seem...well...like boys and we have nothing in common. 

For a while down here I had one following me, would not leave me alone. Didn't call me a cougar...called me a milf...not sure which is worse really. In any case he told me he was going to "wear me down". Yeah. THAT didn't happen.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Oh Billy Boy, where is my cougar bait when I need it, LOL.
> 
> I have dated younger by only 2 years but it isn't my style. I like the older men for some reason.


Whats a cougar? LOL


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I date men 12 years up or down. I don't look or act my age, and I'm in far better physical condition than most in my age group, I am remaining flexible on the age thing. As long as they aren't immature.

I get kinda creeped out when the 20 somethings hit on me. I can't wrap my brain around that.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Laura said:


> I get kinda creeped out when the 20 somethings hit on me. I can't wrap my brain around that.


Um, a guy friend 'splained it to me thisaway...he said he has "friends"(it's a common guy thing, at least he sez so haha) that older guys tell younger guys if they want to explore their sensuality go find a free spirited "older" woman. 

Now I'm waiting for a bolt of lightning to strike me dead now that I've revealed a secret of the brotherhood haha.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Ya'll say cougar, like its a bad thing!

Do whatcha want, fo worry bout other people! 

I must admit i wonder if some women date younger guys cause they like the control they have over them? 

Who knows. i have tried younger women, not sayin i wouldnt sgsin, but i foubt it.

I look at it like driving a hummer. they kinda look good, but their just stupid!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Kinda like when I dressed up as Barbarella at Halloween and all the older guys are sweaty and the younger ones are Ruh? and the older ones are RENT THE MOVIE and I just wink and keep on dancin


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been 20 years on both sides of the divide, in long-term relationships with each. While each was possible, the age differences did present ongoing issues. 

Sooner or later, I'd have been a nurse to the older one -- which would have been fine if he was a true companion (he wasn't). 

The younger one never got my jokes, and that was inexcusable, indeed. A very bad day arrived when he asked me, "Tell me about The Sixties?" Eeeuuggghh.

I kind of draw the line at about 8 years either way these days.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I much prefer younger men...but not too much younger....The guys I am interested in seem to be no more than 10 years younger than I am....younger than that and I don't think we would have much in common....I don't look or feel my age...geesh I still feel 20 something...but to date a guy that young would be kind of "sicko".....


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

My husband is six years younger than me - he is so much fun and makes me laugh 'til I cry! I truly enjoy his company, and we're the best of friends. But I don't know that any of that has to do with his age - it's just him.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

tambo said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I saw this thread! lol
> 
> Actually I did once. Elkhound is a couple of years younger than me. It didn't matter to me at all. I probably couldn't go much younger than that unless they had an old soul.


Hmmmmm sounds like someone has been on the prowl LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah like this guy at the garage where i go. he's definitely hitting on me. i couldn't believe it at first but after 5 or 6 times i was sure. he can't even be 40 . sure my son is older than that. that would be sick to me. 10 years younger would be about it . i plan to stop going to that garage for my gas...one of these days. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tambo said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I saw this thread! lol
> 
> Actually I did once. Elkhound is a couple of years younger than me. It didn't matter to me at all. I probably couldn't go much younger than that unless they had an old soul.



hmmm....18 months is all.....:bash:ound: :hysterical:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my stars! sure 18 months is nothing. hardly worth mentioning. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo... please tell me you didn't stay up late at night, chewing your nails and worrying about the age difference.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe a couple of years younger. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura said:


> I get kinda creeped out when the 20 somethings hit on me. I can't wrap my brain around that.


First, if the opportunity ever presents itself, I would never date younger again.
Never ever.

And the 20's......what is with that? Has it always been this way?
My son's team mates, and the kids at his college make him 'uncomfortable' (and me too) with the whole Mrs. Robinson thing.
They are all in their early 20's.
I see them as "kids"....because that's the age of my KIDS!! 
Eww. Too weird!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I never have dated a man younger than me. I have always preferred older men. DH is 6 years older than me which is not much compared to men I have dated in the past.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> Um, a guy friend 'splained it to me thisaway...he said he has "friends"(it's a common guy thing, at least he sez so haha) that older guys tell younger guys if they want to explore their sensuality go find a free spirited "older" woman.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for a bolt of lightning to strike me dead now that I've revealed a secret of the brotherhood haha.


 Yeah I know. This homeschool mom ain't teaching that class. 

I prefer older men, but the "older" than I men are feeling their age. Heck, even many of the ones my age and even younger don't get out of their easy chairs. The men who are still active are concerned with how long they can stay active, and then what? The ones my age have finally become interesting.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Someone. . . . . . please answer Billy? He wants to know what a "cougar" is!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Far as I know a cougar is a kind of mountain cat :hysterical:

Or a woman in her 40's-50's that goes cruising for guys in their early 20's.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

tambo said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I saw this thread! lol
> 
> Actually I did once. Elkhound is a couple of years younger than me. *It didn't matter to me at all.* I probably couldn't go much younger than that unless they had an old soul.


Did y'all miss this bit of information? I wanted to participate and this was the only experience I had to offer. I never gave it a second thought because there was too much good stuff over shadowing it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ahem! About 36 years or so, I met DH. I thought he looked like a nice guy so I asked my friend to check him out. She learned that he was 26 and single. I thought "Oh darn!" Here I was, 36, two children (14 and 7) and going through my second divorce!

It didn't seem to bother him at all We've been married a long time!

It depends on the maturity or lack of in each person, I guess. Also, I tend to be light hearted and silly and he acts older than he is. Looks wise, I look young for my age. (Thank God for hair dye and good skin genes!).


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Age is just a number, I have found both young and old can be young and old mentally and physically. Best to check out the guy in person and put him through the paces to see if he is the right guy for you. lol.. Same as a horse, I've had some old mares that never settle down and are always looking over the fence and calling for Mr. Wonderful and I have had some that were born old maids and you nearly have to beat them with a stick to act interested in anything other than feed and shade.

If you are hankering for an old soul that wants to sit on the porch and rock - there's a man out there looking for you. If you want one that rocks a pair of tight jeans, can hike the Appalachian Trail and still wants to do the nasty at night..well I am sure there is one like that out there too. They come in all ages, wages, and appetites. Find one that suits your lifestyle and you will likely not even notice the difference in age.

I've dated up and down the age spectrum and I have found that generally a man that is no more than a year older than myself and up to ten years younger works best for me. I can't sit still long enough to age gracefully...lol..so a man much older than myself would find himself sitting alone at home while I go hiking or riding. Just doesn't work for me so I found Mr. B who is a year older and very active and we get on fine. But even he won't ride a horse anymore..sad sad state of affairs..that is and is prone to being a couch potato from football season start to end. But I continue on doing what I want to do and he is fine with that. I just had to adjust my level of expectations at football time and he has to adjust his during horse show season. 

I do think that if you are going to attempt the Mrs. Robinson thing, getting physically fit would benefit both parties.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I would definitely date a younger man....all the men my age are OLD!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

nehimama said:


> Someone. . . . . . please answer Billy? He wants to know what a "cougar" is!


Here kitty kitty, rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

tambo said:


> Did y'all miss this bit of information? I wanted to participate and this was the only experience I had to offer. I never gave it a second thought because there was too much good stuff over shadowing it.


didn't miss it...it did make me smile though..


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> my stars! sure 18 months is nothing. hardly worth mentioning. ~Georgia.


Maybe Tambo just wanted to bragLOL:thumb::hysterical:


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess a big question is, what exactly are you dating them FOR? If you're dating a young man for a hot time together, it probably doesn't matter. If you're dating them with the hope of a lifetime together, it might.
I think though, so long as you "get" them, and they "get" you, it's not all that important.


----------



## Bobby61 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, as long as its not approaching my children's ages.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

A lot of it has to do with the person. As a rule of thumb, I say not more than 10 years younger but as much as 15 older. If he happens to be someone with whom I have a LOT in common, I might be willing to make exceptions, but that would take a lot. And he would have to be mature for his age at the lower end of the spectrum and young for his age at the older. I want someone with whom I have something in common and who has a similar sense of humor, more than someone of a given age. Since I tend to be rather old for my age (at least in music, books, etc) an older man seems more likely to be a good fit, but that's not a given.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

That would be a huge differance if your children were younger than 18, no? lol


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

when I was in my late 20s I was with a woman 10 years older with 3 teenage children. it ended with her getting jealous of her own kids who took a liking to me.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

nehimama said:


> Someone. . . . . . please answer Billy? He wants to know what a "cougar" is!


I know what a cougar is just was pickin on a couple of ladies hereLOL


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My late husband was seven years younger than I, and it worked fine. I don't know that age really matters unless you're going wayyyy younger, then it's just awkward, as you have no cultural or other touch points of commonality.

Younger men today, for a long-term partner, simply don't have what I'm looking for in a mate (at least the ones I've met) I don't play video games, I don't go out drinking very often, and I'm not into the 'keeping up with the Jones's' thing. 

I'm interested in character and self-confidence, not flash and dash. I want someone who has my back, and men my age or older understand that concept and don't get blown around in the wind or distracted by 'shiny' things.

~ST


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

bstuart29 said:


> Maybe Tambo just wanted to bragLOL:thumb::hysterical:


When you have something to brag about Why not? :grin:


----------



## Dolly (Dec 13, 2003)

One of my aunts, who I was always quite close to, was divorced. When she was 50, she began dating and then cohabiting with a man who was 40, ten years younger than her. Everything was great. At 50, she like most women, was still young looking, healthy, energetic. When she was 55 and he was 45, things were still good. Then, she was 60 and he was 50. That age gap was starting to widen. At 60, she, like many women, was starting to have some wrinkles, some sags, some crepe paper skin, and a few more aches and pains than previously. But her boyfriend at 50 was still a vital man in his prime. When she hit 65 and took retirement, and her looks were fading a little more, and her aches and pains were increasing a little more, the age gap became a chasm. Her boyfriend was 55, still a healthy, strong man.

He left her for a woman in her late 30's. Why? He told my aunt she had gotten too old and tired for him, because he still wanted to party and do a lot of things. 

She was taken quite by surprise because she always thought he was a mature man who really loved her. 

I would never date a man younger than myself, unless it was just a year or two.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

tambo said:


> When you have something to brag about Why not? :grin:


I didn't say there was anything wrong with bragging:thumb:LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Sophia said:


> One of my aunts, who I was always quite close to, was divorced. When she was 50, she began dating and then cohabiting with a man who was 40, ten years younger than her. Everything was great. At 50, she like most women, was still young looking, healthy, energetic. When she was 55 and he was 45, things were still good. Then, she was 60 and he was 50. That age gap was starting to widen. At 60, she, like many women, was starting to have some wrinkles, some sags, some crepe paper skin, and a few more aches and pains than previously. But her boyfriend at 50 was still a vital man in his prime. When she hit 65 and took retirement, and her looks were fading a little more, and her aches and pains were increasing a little more, the age gap became a chasm. Her boyfriend was 55, still a healthy, strong man.
> 
> He left her for a woman in her late 30's. Why? He told my aunt she had gotten too old and tired for him, because he still wanted to party and do a lot of things.
> 
> ...



Your aunts boyfriend sounds like a shallow person.

My DH understands that my body is failing,which BTW,I never considered back when. If I knew then what I know now, I would have never remarried. My body is giving out but it does't seem to bother DH although he hates to see me in discomfort.


----------



## Dolly (Dec 13, 2003)

No doubt he was a shallow person. But he played his role to perfection until my aunt got too 'old' for him. In the beginning, they really seemed to be made for eachother, and maybe he really did love and care for her, but everyone was really surprised when he dumped her and moved in with the younger woman. Everyone, not just my aunt, was surprised. If he really did love her in the beginning, he obviously didn't in the end.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

my grandma was 12 years older than grandpa, didn't bother them a bit, i guess i take after my grandma LOL.. got a 27 year old making eyes at me so we'll see:nana:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Sophia said:


> No doubt he was a shallow person. But he played his role to perfection until my aunt got too 'old' for him. In the beginning, they really seemed to be made for eachother, and maybe he really did love and care for her, but everyone was really surprised when he dumped her and moved in with the younger woman. Everyone, not just my aunt, was surprised. If he really did love her in the beginning, he obviously didn't in the end.


IMHO, a person who does that would have done so if they were the same age and the spouse developed health issues...rotten stinker..just sayin'


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

In my book, a 55 year old man who puts a premium on being able to "party", isn't much worth the time it takes to spell it.

Just another "Goodtime Charlie".
Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mom was born in 1908. Dad in 1919. By the time I was 10, Mom looked older than other kids moms. By the time I was 30, She looked OLD. By the time I ws 50, she looked ancient. Dad and her always argued it seemed. But when she died, It took dad hard. I dont know that, cause he was the baby of the family, or that mom had always tried to mother him or he feared being left alone, but I could see the missing of her in him.
He could have talked about her, the first time I went up to visit for a week each year, and that would have been normal. If he didnt mention her much or at all after that on visits, I would have thought that was likely normal with some also, BUT he always talked about her every time I went up.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe he just loved her.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ya niver know


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF he did, I wonder if he didnt realize it till she was gone


----------

